# Here she is!!!



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

After a week of being on a bunch of very solid trout. Fish in the 2-6lb range. One big girl finely showed up to play. In the last week we have caught about 20-25 fish about 5lbs or better, the largest maybe pushing 6 1/2. All these fish were caught on She Dogs, Super Spooks, Corkys, and the Manic Mullet.

This fish I caught was released after a couple of pics. I got a good measurement of 29 1/2. But I didn't weigh her so I don't know her actual weight. I'm guessing about 9lbs maybe a little more. She was a big fat sow full of eggs and she is still out there.

Sorry about the pic, I just tried to rotate it..


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

:dance:Let's try this again..


----------

